# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Nieuwgierigheid naar seks met man

## Gatogoloso

Ik ben een man van 55 jaar, en hoewel ik hetero ben droom ik sinds kort dat ik seks heb met mannen. Het is een terugkerende droom en het is zonder meer plezierig. Als ik wakker word ben ik botergeil en masturbeer ik anders heb ik de rest van de dag geen rust.
Graag wou ik in kontakt komen met mannen die ook nieuwsgierig zijn en willen ook dergelijke gevoelens hebben, ze willen onderzoeken en misschien daarmee experimenteren, bijv. via Skype.
GG

----------

